# local rides in Scranton/Wilkes-Barre area???



## vapamies (Jun 8, 2007)

I am new to the area and would like to know any good riding areas. I would also like to know if there are any roadies that would like to ride on Sat Mornings? If anyone is interested let me know. I am CAT5 but would like to get stronger. Just moved from Utah and would sure like to explore the HILLS around here.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

Visit Sicklers in West Pittston; Around Town Bikes in downtown Wilkesbarre. More hill than you can imagine. Send me a PM and I will fill you in. Lot's of great rides in low traffic areas. I think AT has a Sat morning ride.


----------

